# Roller drum size



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

So I'm trying to figure out what size rollers to get. I know that I'm going to get some Kreitlers (because they seem to be the bees knees) but I'm trying to figure out what size to get. I know that the 3.0s would be better for cadence and easier rolling but I would like to get a bit more of a workout sometimes with the 2.25s I figure that I could just adjust the gearing on my bike if I want to do faster spinning that day but also be able to get more resistance when I want to. I like to think that I could keep up with the speed the 2.25 rollers require (Kreitler's website says you should be able to maintain 20-25 MPH.) What do you guys think? Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing? I have no idea what I'm doing since this is my first set of rollers.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

waldo425 said:


> I like to think that I could keep up with the speed the 2.25 rollers require (Kreitler's website says you should be able to maintain 20-25 MPH.)


Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but the 2.25" rollers (or any other-diameter rollers for that matter) don't require a specific speed—ride them at 10 mph if you like. Kreitler is saying that that while a 2.25" roller offers a lot of resistance, the average rider should still be able to maintain a computer-indicated 20-25 mph depending on fitness. For what it's worth, I've ridden 2.25" rollers and maintaining 25 mph on my computer was hard work.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

wim said:


> Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but the 2.25" rollers (or any other-diameter rollers for that matter) don't require a specific speed—ride them at 10 mph if you like. Kreitler is saying that that while a 2.25" roller offers a lot of resistance, the average rider should still be able to maintain a computer-indicated 20-25 mph depending on fitness. For what it's worth, I've ridden 2.25" rollers and maintaining 25 mph on my computer was hard work.



"The 2.25 drums have approximately 90% more resistance compared to the 4.5 drums. Only the strongest of riders are able to ride the 2.25 drums. The 2.25 rollers were originally designed for the USA Cycling Team when they were looking for smaller rollers for travel that also provided enough resistance for interval workouts or sprint warm-ups. If you do not routinely average over 20-25mph on your solo road rides, look to the 3.0’s or 4.5’s. Also, if you are a lighter weight rider (under 120 pounds), you may find the 2.25's too hard, regardless of your speed outdoors."


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree with Kreitler—the 2.25s are a vicious task-master. My response simply tried to say that there's no _requirement_ to go 20-25 mph on those 2.25s. I thought that you perhaps felt there was a requirement for technical reasons.

The problem with small-diameter rollers is that some people never get strong enough to turn them fast, so roller riding becomes a dreaded chore soon abandoned.

/w


----------



## IKnowYouRider (Jul 1, 2003)

Depends what you're doing with them...are you a recreational rider just looking to keep the legs going during the winter or are you training for something in particular? I have the 2.25 Kreitler and do most of my indoor tempo/endurance rides on them and use a Kurt Kinetic for interval work.

wayne


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

I went with larger drums and the headwind fan, I had the 2.25's and they do provide a lot more resistance than the larger ones but I feel like the larger drums with the fan provide the most versatility.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

IKnowYouRider said:


> Depends what you're doing with them...are you a recreational rider just looking to keep the legs going during the winter or are you training for something in particular? I have the 2.25 Kreitler and do most of my indoor tempo/endurance rides on them and use a Kurt Kinetic for interval work.
> 
> wayne


I want to do more endurance and a bit of interval riding. As well as tempo too. I want to train to do road and track racing in the spring.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

The smaller the diameter of the roller, the more difficult the handling. 3.0 rollers at 20 to 30 mph will give a good workout and at higher speeds will require the kind of power only a pro can sustain for any extended time. 2.25 rollers are overkill. Go with the 3.0.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

StillRiding said:


> The smaller the diameter of the roller, the more difficult the handling. 3.0 rollers at 20 to 30 mph will give a good workout and at higher speeds will require the kind of power only a pro can sustain for any extended time. 2.25 rollers are overkill. Go with the 3.0.


Good point. As much as I wish that I could maintain Pro level speeds I can't really do that right now 

I was thinking that they may be a bit overkill but I had just enough doubt that I wanted to ask someone. I guess that I could always sell the ones I get if I don't like them enough :thumbsup:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree with StillRiding—get the 3.0" drums. It's a good compromise, which incidentally reflects the compromise between acceleration and sustainable cadence you always make when choosing a gear for racing certain events on the track. Without a smooth 120+ rpm spin, you're going to get left behind on the track. The bigger drum will make it easier to ride at those higher cadences and hold them for a longer period of time.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Three Ohh*



StillRiding said:


> The smaller the diameter of the roller, the more difficult the handling. 3.0 rollers at 20 to 30 mph will give a good workout and at higher speeds will require the kind of power only a pro can sustain for any extended time. 2.25 rollers are overkill. Go with the 3.0.


My first set of rollers were 4.5" drums and definitely did not have enough resistance. Got a set of 3.0" Kreitlers and get all the workout I need on them and do not see a need for 2.25" rollers. My son also rides a set of 3.0" rollers for his road and track work. The 3.0" give you all the benefits of rollers and the workout you need without the unnecessary overkill of 2.25".

For the truly intense sprint workouts you should consider doing those outdoors on the road. You don't need to be doing those in the winter during base, wait until it is closer to race season and once race season arrives it is warm enough to be outside. In addition while training your legs by sprinting outdoors you also learn to judge the visual cues with regards to how close you are to the finish line.


----------



## Poncharelli (May 7, 2006)

Second the choice for the 3.0.

They are fairly stable to ride and provide good resistance. Provides about 150-160 Watts at about 16-18 mph......I weigh 167 using 23mm tires, not pumped too high. 

I think it's the gyroscopic effect of the high wheel speed that provide the stability.


When I do short intervals, I stick a few towels underneath the rollers. Provides plenty of resistance (300-400 Watts) at a lower wheel speed, while cleaning the rollers at the same time. ;-).


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I've been using the 2.25" rollers for about a week and they're challenging for sure. I still would have thought bigger would have been more difficult.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I have the Performance travelTrak rollers and they're 3 inches. They gvie me a decent workout. Holding 20mph will put me around 140 HR..


----------



## herbn (Aug 22, 2009)

i have the 3.0 rollers,i think i'm gonna get a fan attachment to make them a bit harder,last winter i made a set of floating frame rollers, i made them so they don't need springs. I just moved the little rollers ,that keep you from jumping out, closer to the back wheel,works even better.


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

kytyree said:


> I went with larger drums and the headwind fan, I had the 2.25's and they do provide a lot more resistance than the larger ones but I feel like the larger drums with the fan provide the most versatility.


I went the same route, and have been very happy with this combination. It gives you the ability to get a good recovery spin with minimal effort or a pretty intense interval workout while providing you some cooling & resistance from the headwind fan.

-matt


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Intriguing aproach a little odd*



Poncharelli said:


> Second the choice for the 3.0.
> 
> They are fairly stable to ride and provide good resistance. Provides about 150-160 Watts at about 16-18 mph......I weigh 167 using 23mm tires, not pumped too high.
> 
> ...


but I guess it works. I have the same rollers so I will give that a try.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

3.0 is the closest to road conditions.
4.25 spin too easy without attachments and 2.25 are like climbing.

I love my 3.0's.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Using 2.25" rollers, can't you shift into an easier gear, to First, to make it easier to peddle. You can't tell me that even first gear is too hard?

Are 2.25" rollers more bike unstable than 3.0" or 4.5"? Meaning is it easier to stay upright on larger rollers?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*so if my focus is on climbing...*



pigpen said:


> 3.0 is the closest to road conditions.
> 4.25 spin too easy without attachments and 2.25 are like climbing.
> 
> I love my 3.0's.


If my focus is developing my climbing technique/cadence, would the 2.25in best suit what I'm trying to accomplish? Or would the 3.0in still work?

On a side note: I'm in an apartment with neighbours underneath, if I attached the fan to the 3.0's how noisier will they be?


----------



## bwnec (Jan 16, 2010)

i have the 2.25, great for very short workouts, but wish i had the 3.0's. very much overkill.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to RBR!

I feel privelaged that your first post was a response to my question.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

bwnec said:


> i have the 2.25, great for very short workouts, but wish i had the 3.0's. very much overkill.


I ended up going with the 3.0 rollers. I like them enough and they get the job done well.


----------

